# Vignette Transfer 4 Spouse Visa



## hailec09 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi there!

So a bit of good news: today I received my approved entry clearance visa for my Spouse Settlement visa to the UK. 

The problem: Today is October 5th, and the entry visa is only valid until October 31st. I really need to extend this :Cry: ... 

While it's still a decent amount of turn around time, the entry clearance time is still not enough for me to sell my assets, finish off my job, give adequate time to finish up my housing contract, etc. Because of this, I was hoping to apply for a vignette transfer, to possibly extend/delay/or reissue the entry clearance for December or January 1st. 

From what I understand, I can do this for a NEW passport, but not the one I currently have and have been issued a visa in. Is that correct, or can I continue to use the vignette transfer application for my scenario as well? 

Second, am I looking at the right application for a vignette transfer that matches my current situation? (Reason for Visit > Other; Visa Type > Others; Sub Type > Vignette Transfer.... that's using the visa4uk application portal). 

What exactly do I need to supply, evidence wise, for the reissue? 

Is Transfer of Conditions a SEPERATE type of application... or does that phrase just mean "apply for a vignette transfer?" 

Is it quite realistic to get my entry clearance delayed 2-3 months from now? I imagine I'm not the first to go through this situation.

Is there anything I'm missing, info I should be aware of, helpful advice, etc? There seems to be a lack of information regarding the vignette transfer, and I'm not entirely sure how it's different from Transfer of Conditions.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Go online, select Other > Others > Vignette Transfer and complete the online form. Submit it, pay the fee, go to your appointment at the visa application centre and submit your passport and give your biometrics. I think you can postdate your vignette by up to 3 months ahead.


----------



## USAtoUKMove (Feb 23, 2017)

hailec09 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> So a bit of good news: today I received my approved entry clearance visa for my Spouse Settlement visa to the UK.
> 
> ...



Hi! I am looking at doing this exact same thing! Could you please tell me if you were able to successful do this and how long were you able to extend it by? When you applied for the new vignette, were you able to put in the new date you'd like it to be? Thanks!!


----------

